# Missouri



## ErnieW50 (May 2, 2009)

Pollination Services
SE Missouri
573-429-0222


----------



## The Swed (Apr 3, 2009)

Pollination Services through out midwest

[email protected]


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Pollination services anyplace in SW corner of state or Joplin 918 673 9913


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

